# Costco's dry dog food?



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

My son, who shops at Costco and always buys in bulk, being the great and very generous person that he is, bought a giant bag of "Kirkland Signature Nature’s Domain" dry dog food for us to feed to our two Goldens. The ingredients look pretty good, but I'd like to hear from some members or other "experts" here on this food before feeding it to our dogs on a regular basis. I gave them a small amount and they seemed to really like it. Anyone use this food?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I keep a bin of that food. Ky occasionally goes on strike and will refuse all food. They say a dog will not starve themselves but she will go days without eating. I found that during her "strikes" she will eat that food.
I only let her have the chicken though, we bought the lamb once and it gave her _*really *_bad gas. :yuck:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We fed Max the Kirkland Chicken/Rice for a few months. He seemed to like it. However, we switched because we wanted to try grain free. Another concern for us was that the food was made by Diamond, who had some recalls--although not for any food in California.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I actually emailed Natures Domain, aka Diamond Foods this week, curious about which plant stocks Texas Costcos because of all the recurring issues with their South Carolina plant. They have 3 manufacturing facilities that process Nature's Domain for Costco- one in California, one in Missouri and the infamous South Carolina plant. The Missouri plant distributes to TX, and since you are in CA, my guess is the food is from the California plant.


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Oscar is doing great on Nature's Domain! Not sure all CostCo's carry it, because a lot of people don't seem to realize that it's grain free and is different from the regular Kirkland brand. From what I understand, it is basically TOTW in CostCo packaging. And Dog Food Advisor gives it 4 out of 5 stars. 

Oscar has been on the Turkey/Sweet Potato variety since I adopted him a year and a half ago. His energy level is great, we aren't having any troubles with allergies (knock on wood), and his coat is gorgeous. I am on a budget and I feel like this is definitely the best quality food I can afford. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oscar's Mom said:


> Oscar is doing great on Nature's Domain! Not sure all CostCo's carry it, because a lot of people don't seem to realize that it's grain free and is different from the regular Kirkland brand. From what I understand, it is basically TOTW in CostCo packaging. And Dog Food Advisor gives it 4 out of 5 stars.
> 
> Oscar has been on the Turkey/Sweet Potato variety since I adopted him a year and a half ago. His energy level is great, we aren't having any troubles with allergies (knock on wood), and his coat is gorgeous. I am on a budget and I feel like this is definitely the best quality food I can afford. I highly recommend it.


Just be aware that Nature's Domain is exclusively manufactured by the less than stellar Diamond Pet Foods for Costco. You might want to make sure your food isn't being processed by the South Carolina plant- where so many deadly recalls have come from.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The salmon and sweet potato formula of Natures Domain has worked well for our Chloe who has some allergies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

We use Kirkland brand dry dog food and our dog does great on it. We give him the lamb.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Our breeder uses that food, and suggested we continue with it if we had a Costco membership. Unfortunately we don't, so we've moved to other brands.


----------



## Toy4Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

Our puppy came to us on Kirkland dry and had terrible gas and very lose stools, the breeder said it was a puppy thing. Our vet suggested it was the food, we switched and the issues cleared up immediately. Currently we feed TOTW, Salmon and she seems to be doing very well. 

Good luck


----------



## Grace&Alessandra (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm feeding my puppy the Kirkland Signature puppy food & she is doing very well with it.


----------

